# HDMI Not Supported on Polaroid TV using PS3 (manual re-set not working)



## andyfairweather (Nov 11, 2008)

I usually play my PS3 through HDMI on my Sharp Aquos 1080 TV however I have just moved it to a room upstairs with a smaller Polaroid TV.

I know this TV isnt 1080 however it is HD Ready with two HDMI ports. I have tried the manual video output reset (hold down the button for 5 seconds) but all I get is a fuzzy screen.

It does look like it is trying to set its self as the screen turns from blue (not supported) to a fuzzy "white noise" type screen with 576 resolution in the corner.

Does anyone know if there is something I'm not doing or will this TV just not support HDMI input from a PS3?

Alternatively shall I just use the three cables (red, white and yellow) is there much difference in quality?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The red/white/yellow cables are just one step above the lowest type of connection you could use. Do you know what signals this TV accepts? Some may not support 1080p but will accept the signal and internally down-convert it to whatever the TV can display.

Remember: Polaroid is known for cameras and film, not televisions.


----------



## andyfairweather (Nov 11, 2008)

Its capable of 720 as I have my laptop plugged in to the VGA port and that displays in 720, however the PS3 tries to format it to something like 567?!?

I'm wondering if it is the actual cable, it was only a fiver from Morrisons. I cant cope with the poor scart connection anymore, it makes my games look like PS2 quality.


----------



## Blakjaak (Jul 3, 2014)

hi i have the same problem with my Polaroid tv coming up saying not supported,
would anyone know if there is a converter of some sort or something ..
ive tried most things but failed so put it through the smart connection ,
which i hate ....so come on you comp brainy acks ,plz help


----------

